# Steelhead Rod???



## 1siena (Apr 15, 2007)

Getting a new steelhead rod for the upcomming season. What are some length recomendations? 9' 9'6 10? I mianly fish the Clinton and take the occasional trip to the Ausable and PM. Thanks.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

I would go with the 9 1/2, or a 10. Something in a moderate action works best for me, but you may have your own feelings on that. I like the moderate action as it has a little give in the tip, without being too whippy. I don't like fast action as I feel the fish feels the rod too early and will drop the bait, but thats just my feelings on it. If you can find a rod with recommeded lines weights of 4-12, that should be just about right. Hope that helps some.


----------



## jellybread (May 4, 2008)

It really depends on what you are gonna use it fer.

If I am throwing hardware, then I like a 8'6" or 9' medium action gig with 8 or 10 pound line. If I am drifting spawn, then I like a 10'6" or 11' noodle with lighter line.

You could do double duty with the shorter, stouter rod and it could be used for salmon, as well.


----------



## Chinookhead (Mar 4, 2005)

shimano clarus moderate action 9'6" medium light 6-12# line IM7 graphite ...also great for kings with still enough whip for light line and steelhead. Just about the cheapest rod that u'll get with a lifetime warranty and unique to shimano it's an over the counter warranty anywhere. Normally 70 dollars now on sale at gander mountain for 45 dollars on pretty much all clarus models!!! The 9 would be fine too. I like these rods because they are not complete "noodles" and u can turn afish when you need to with these rods. I don't like super high modulus rods for steelhead and salmon because this sort of river fishing is rough....accidental contacts with branches and funny angles of the rod as u run downstream trying to get your line out of a log etc.


----------



## jellybread (May 4, 2008)

Chinookhead - good info. I'm actually looking for the rod that you just described (I may head over to Gander Mountain later today). I didn't realize that there was anything in that price range with such a warranty.

For everyone,

http://www.fish.state.pa.us/anglerboater/1999/novdec99/steeltec.htm

Here's a good article on the term "noodle rod" that gets thrown around. Basically, it is a really soft rod that prevents break offs when fishing for big fish using light line.


----------



## nmufish (Sep 11, 2007)

I had that exact rod. it was great untill someone stole it... might have to pick another one up, thats a great price


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

I almost always have used a 9' noodle. It is great for smaller rivers where the current isnt too heavy and you get a better feel for the bottom and on strikes with the shorter rod because there is not as much play in a 9'. If your gonna fish a large river with heavy current than a 10'6" is gonna be your best bet. But seeing that you hit the clinton, huron and ausable than you shouldnt need anything larger than a 9'. I land salmon on my 9' rod in the manistee river and it holds up great. Hope this helps.


----------

